

Show HN: Graphing Compound Interest with D3 - jvoorhis
http://jvoorhis.com/compounding/

======
jvoorhis
I just wanted to share my first D3 project. There is plenty of duplication,
and the CSS is provisional, but I wanted to share before taking the time to
polish.

